# Convertir señal analogica de reluctancia variable a señal digital



## endevorman (Mar 11, 2016)

En otras palabras como puedo conectar un sensor automotriz de reluctancia variable para que a su salida me de una señal cuadrada tipo efecto hall? ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 11, 2016)

Implementa un LM2907; en la misma hoja de datos tenes el circuito sugerido


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2016)

Con un operacional y un trigger supongo que se podrá hacer sin mucho problema.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 13, 2016)

circuito sugerido en la hoja de datos....



circuito sugerido para el caso de trabajar la señal y meterla en un microcontrolador


----------



## gaston37 (Jul 3, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Implementa un LM2907; en la misma hoja de datos tenes el circuito sugerido



gracias ya eh usado este integrado para un tacometro pero se me paso por alto esto , muy buena data , vere el costo ahora de este integradito . yo lo estoy haciendo con un operacional y aveces me da dolores de cabeza con tanto ruido que amplifica . gracias torres


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 1, 2016)

torres ahi intente utilizar el lm 2907n y el 2917n segun la hoja de datos y el esquema que publicaste y los resultados fueron negativos no puedo obtener pulsos


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ago 1, 2016)

no vas a tener pulsos porque eso es un conversor frecuencia tension, vas a obtener un voltaje en la salida proporcional a la frecuencia de entrada. Tendrias que usar algun comparador para acomodar la señal.
Busca "conformador de pulsos" o algo asi


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2016)

¿Eso es lo que comunmente se llama sensor inductivo?
Con un cochino optoacoplador va de cine, comprobado y recomprobado.
Si quieres pones un PC814 o similar que lleva dos diodos leds o si quieres le poens un led por fuera en antiparalelo, porque esos sensores suelen dar una salida en alterna.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2016)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> no vas a tener pulsos porque eso es un conversor frecuencia tension, vas a obtener un voltaje en la salida proporcional a la frecuencia de entrada. Tendrias que usar algun comparador para acomodar la señal.
> Busca "conformador de pulsos" o algo asi



 justamente el circuito es para eso, toma los pulsos (por eso tenemos una frecuencia  ) y los convierte en tension... 



gaston37 dijo:


> torres ahi intente utilizar el lm 2907n y el  2917n segun la hoja de datos y el esquema que publicaste y los  resultados fueron negativos no puedo obtener pulsos



Hay que ver como armaste el circuito, la alimentacion de este, valores de componentes, si respetaste el tipo de capacitor,etc etc. A mi me sirvio/funciono (el 2907)... Con mas datos, se puede llegar al error... Sacale foto a tu circuito, y mostra tambien donde y como lo conectaste, si la alimentacion tiene ruido y o tenes algun otro error, hay que ver como se comporta la salida con un frecuencimetro y un osciloscopio... el zenner de 5Vcc no va , eso solo para acondicionar la señal e incorporarla al microcontrolador...o sea, para tener un rango variable de 0 a 5Vcc...
Ahora que releo tu consulta original, vos queres no una salida de tension variable proporcional... por lo que veo, queres acondicionarla y que sea del tipo hall como la de la imagen....







La señal de la relucytancia variable es similar a esta:






Podrias probar con esto, pero hay que ver como se comporta ante deistintas RPM


sumale el diodo (1n4007-4001) a las R de base...


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ago 1, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> justamente el circuito es para eso, toma los pulsos (por eso tenemos una frecuencia  ) y los convierte en tension...



Ya lo se, use un LM2917 para armar el tacometro de mi coupe... 
Igual, veo que te diste cuenta por que mi comentario, no?



torres.electronico dijo:


> Ahora que releo tu consulta original, vos queres no una salida de tension variable proporcional... por lo que veo, queres acondicionarla y que sea del tipo hall como la de la imagen....
> 
> http://www.fae.es/documentacion/images//cgm2_p181_00_450x264.jpg
> 
> ...



Saludos!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2016)

Me di cuenta por que re lei el topico nuevamente... me parecua raro que no funcionara 



endevorman dijo:


> ...para que a su salida me de una señal cuadrada tipo efecto hall? ...


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 1, 2016)

hola gracias gente por contestar de forma tan rapida . efectivamente lo que necesito es obtener pulsos de onda cuadrada tipo hall como es lo que pregunto endevorman , es para los malditos sensores de abs , con un op tl 082 , cd 4017 o aveces cd 4040 divido y al final un bc 337 . es muy parecido a este Ver el archivo adjunto 146705 como ponen de referencia , y los problemas que me dan son ruido o se me cortan los pulsos despues de los 60 km/h . hoy en dia vienen todos sin sensor en la caja de velocidades , poner un hall con un iman o un reed switch corro el riesgo que se ensucien con barro ,etc . me olvidaba a esto conecto un reloj taximetro



no estaría mal probar con optoacoplador como dice scooter pero viendo la hoja de datos del pc814 habla de 1.2v minimo para exitarlo en input y yo por lo que pude medir precariamente tendre medio volt


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2016)

gaston37 dijo:


> hola gracias gente por contestar de forma tan rapida . efectivamente lo que necesito es obtener pulsos de onda cuadrada tipo hall como es lo que pregunto endevorman , es para los malditos sensores de abs , con un op tl 082 , cd 4017 o aveces cd 4040 divido y al final un bc 337 . es muy parecido a este Ver el archivo adjunto 146705 como ponen de referencia , y los problemas que me dan son ruido o se me cortan los pulsos despues de los 60 km/h . hoy en dia vienen todos sin sensor en la caja de velocidades , poner un hall con un iman o un reed switch corro el riesgo que se ensucien con barro ,etc . me olvidaba a esto conecto un reloj taximetro
> 
> 
> 
> no estaría mal probar con optoacoplador como dice scooter pero viendo la hoja de datos del pc814 habla de 1.2v minimo para exitarlo en input y yo por lo que pude medir precariamente tendre medio volt



 era lo que suponia en determinadas frecuencias... no es mala idea la del opto, pero seria lo mismo que usar el transistor, ya que el opto tiene un NPN internamente... dejame pensar, creo tener la idea, pero no se si a esas frecuencias va funcionar, si no, de ultima hay que migrar a un microcontrolador y hacer un programa similar al de un dimmer, detectando elpasaje por cero... con eso no vamos a perder la onda...no se...solo se me pasa por la cabeza eso ahora


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 1, 2016)

hola torres , te entiendo con lo del npn en el interior del opto , yo uso el bc 337 de esa manera , la onda tiene que ser cuadrada , no comprendo lo de perder la onda ? y de microcontoladores todavia no caso una me cuesta mas por razones laborales osea falta de tiempo y un poco duro jaja


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2016)

que frecuencias podes llegar a tener en baja velocidad y en alta velocidad?


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 1, 2016)

sinceramente nunca las medí tengo pocos instrumentos la notebook la tengo sin bateria y el tester tiene frecuencimetro hasta 20khz tendria que probar , lo que se que por ejemplo en un corsa arroja aproximado 28000 pulsos en un kilometro y lo divido por tres o cuatro para que no sea tanto


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2016)

gaston37 dijo:


> sinceramente nunca las medí tengo pocos instrumentos la notebook la tengo sin bateria y el tester tiene frecuencimetro hasta 20khz tendria que probar , lo que se que por ejemplo en un corsa arroja aproximado 28000 pulsos en un kilometro y lo divido por tres o cuatro para que no sea tanto



STOP!  mira, el MAX9924 - 9927 ya viene para este propocito; La salida viene acondicionada para meter dentro de un microcontrolador (0-5V) 
Te dejo la hoja de datos...


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 2, 2016)

gracias por preocuparte torres !! aca no creo que consiga este ic , lo googlee y vi que lo utilizan en la megasquirt . Tambien encontre gracias a tu data el lm1815 pero también de difícil adquisición solo vi que le figura a electronica liniers


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2016)

aca en comodoro rivadavia estamos igual o peor... dependemos de un numero muy chico de componentes, y eso que tenemos dos casas de electronica 
saludos y suerte con la busqueda


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 2, 2016)

estoy a 400 km de capital federal tambien hay 2 casas de electronica y se dedican mas a los accesorios que a componentes . ahora se llevaron el vehiculo a colocarle gnc cuando me lo traigan voy a medir la frecuencia y lo posteo gracias por la ayuda brindada !!!


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 3, 2016)

hola a todos espero que tengan un buen dia , torres ahí medí con el frecuencimetro del tester ; a 20 km/h =120hz -- 30km/h=220hz--60km/h=430hz--80km/h=600hz--120km/h=1000hz igual es aproximado ya que lo medi solo ( manejar y chiflar no me da el coco ) mentira jaja.. hay niebla hoy por estas latitudes


----------

